# Switching from Tier 2 ICT to Tier 2 general dependent



## Shank123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently under Tier 2 ICT (established staff) issued before 6th April 2011. I am planning to switch to tier 2 (general) dependent visa.

1. Can this be done from UK? I am from India, do I have to go back to India to get my dependent visa stamped?

2. My husband has already got his tier 2 general visa.
Who should show fund maintenance for dependent visa? Myself or my husband?

3. Also how much should we maintain?

4. Is the letter from my husband's sponsor mandatory? Or just maintaining funds for 90days is sufficient.

Please reply.
Thanks in advance


----------

